
Apple Earnings Q2: $24.67B Revenue; 3.76M Macs, 18.65M iPhones, 4.69M iPads Sold - ssclafani
http://techcrunch.com/2011/04/20/apple-earnings-q2-11-24-67b-revenue-3-76m-macs-18-65m-iphones-4-69m-ipads-sold/
======
glhaynes
I'm guessing Tim Cook is a busy, busy man right now. Wonder when we'll see
iPads stop being supply-constrained.

Can anybody explain what this means?

 _Cook, regarding Japan: "Regarding business, had some rev. impact Q2, but
wasn’t material… expecting 200M less in Q3 which is reflected in guidance. Not
expecting supply or cost impact."_

If supply and cost are not impacted, where does the 200M hit come from?

~~~
suchire
Presumably they mean that there were lower sales in Japan, but that material
and supplies sourced from Japan weren't affected.

------
calbear81
Cook could be referring to the new wave of austerity hitting Japan
([http://www.frumforum.com/japanese-embrace-moment-of-
austerit...](http://www.frumforum.com/japanese-embrace-moment-of-austerity)).
Perhaps an iPad may seem like too much of an indulgence?

